
US invaded by savage tick that sucks animals dry, spawns without mating - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/08/us-invaded-by-savage-tick-that-sucks-animals-dry-spawns-without-mating/
======
jplayer01
That sheep and how the ticks 'attacked' the investigators and the owner when
they entered the paddock sounds terrifying and like something out of a horror
movie. How do you protect yourself from 100 ticks trying to suck the blood out
of you until you die?

------
wpasc
I'm never going outside near nature again. Cities are good for some things :)

------
mprev
Sounds like the chupacabra.

~~~
bobowzki
That literally translates to sucking-goat in Portuguese.

------
delbel
this is why we need super strong borders with import/export inspection, with
fumigation and quarantine. Kind of like California's fruit inspection point,
but more serious.

------
dangoljames
Just fucking great :)

------
zaptheimpaler
savage.

